# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار >  یادگیری برنامه نویسی . چگونه ؟

## softkadeh

سلام
دوستان کمک کنید که دیگه نمیدونم چقدر باید سرچ کنم و چیزی پیدا نکنم .
چطور میشه برنامه نویسی رو یاد گرفت ؟
هرچی کتاب تو دنیا بود دانلود کردم . 
ببینید من نمیخوام یک زبان رو یاد بگیرم من میخوام برنامه نویسی رو یاد بگیرم .
یه برنامه نویسی حرفه ای به چه کسی میگن ؟ این برنامه نویس از کجا شروع کرده و چه مراحلی رو طی کرده ؟
چطور من هرچی کتاب میخونم نمیفهمم ؟ البته تا حلقه ها و ... میرم ولی بقیشو نمیفهمم .
اصول برنامه نویسی چیه ؟ اول باید چیو یاد گرفت ؟ شی گرایی ؟ ساخت یافتگی ؟ 
خیلی به C#‎‎ و VB.net علاقه دارم . کلأ به محیط .Net خیلی علاقه دارم . در وب عاشق PHP هستم . همچنین دوست دارم به خاطر قدرت زبانهای C++‎‎ و جاوا اینها رو هم یاد بگیرم ولی نمیدونم چطوری . ( البته پایتون هم هست  !!! )
لطفأ یه برنامه نویس حرفه بیاد بگه چطور باید برنامه نویس حرفه ای شد ؟ از کجا شروع کنیم ؟ چرا من نمیفهمم ؟ اصولش چیه ؟
این اگهی های توی روزنامه ها که میگن به برنامه نویس مسلط به C#‎ , C++‎ , Java , VB , SQL , PHP و غیره نیازمنیدم منظورشون کیه ؟ این برنامه نویسی که اینا میخوان از کجا به اینجا رسیدن ؟ چی بلدن ؟ چیکار میتونن انجام بدن ؟ از کجا یاد گرفتن ؟

از مدیران هم میخوام اگه جای این تاپیک اینجا نیست اون رو به جای خودش انتقال بدن و به منم خبر بدن .
با تشکر - بهنام

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> سلام دوستان کمک کنید که دیگه نمیدونم چقدر باید سرچ کنم و چیزی پیدا نکنم. چطور میشه برنامه نویسی رو یاد گرفت ؟ هرچی کتاب تو دنیا بود دانلود کردم . ببینید من نمیخوام یک زبان رو یاد بگیرم من میخوام برنامه نویسی رو یاد بگیرم .


آفرین! این نقطه شروع خوبیه. منظورم دونستن تفاوت یادگیری "برنامه نویسی" و "یک زبان برنامه نویسی" هستش. جدی میگم. شوخی نمیکنم.




> یه برنامه نویسی حرفه ای به چه کسی میگن؟ این برنامه نویس از کجا شروع کرده و چه مراحلی رو طی کرده؟


به کسی میگن که همواره در حال یادگیری باشه. در واقع بمعنای واقعی کلمه دانشجو باشه، جویای دانش باشه... 



> چطور من هرچی کتاب میخونم نمیفهمم ؟ البته تا حلقه ها و ... میرم ولی بقیشو نمیفهمم .


چی رو متوجه نمیشید؟ بپرسید، بهتون توضیح بدم.




> اصول برنامه نویسی چیه ؟ اول باید چیو یاد گرفت ؟ شی گرایی ؟ ساخت یافتگی ؟


اول باید فهمید "چرا باید OOP رو یاد گرفت" قبل از اینکه بخواهید "OOP رو یاد بگیرید". باید صبور باشید. چیزهای خوب یک شبه حادث نمیشن... اول از همه باید دید خوبی نسبت به کامپیوتر و آنچه که در سخت افزارش میگذره پیدا کنید. بعدش سیستم عاملی که میخواهید براش برنامه بنویسید رو باید خوب بشناسید. اینکه چطور کار میکنه و برای چی اونطوری کار میکنه که الان داره کار میکنه. قبلا چی بوده. چی شده که به اینجا رسیده و ... بعدش باید زبان برنامه نویسی مورد نظرتون رو انتخاب کنید و توش "ماهر" بشید. در عین حال با متودولوژیهای متفاوت برنامه نویسی باید آشنا بشید و ... توضیح این مسائل حداقل به نوشتن یک جلد کتاب محتاجه...




> خیلی به C#‎‎‎‎ و VB.net علاقه دارم . کلأ به محیط .Net خیلی علاقه دارم . در وب عاشق PHP هستم . همچنین دوست دارم به خاطر قدرت زبانهای C++‎‎‎‎ و جاوا اینها رو هم یاد بگیرم ولی نمیدونم چطوری . ( البته پایتون هم هست  !!! )


مشخص کنید از زندگی حرفه ایتون چی میخواهید. بعد سعی کنید به این سوالات پاسخ بدید.




> لطفأ یه برنامه نویس حرفه بیاد بگه چطور باید برنامه نویس حرفه ای شد ؟ از کجا شروع کنیم ؟ چرا من نمیفهمم ؟ اصولش چیه ؟ این اگهی های توی روزنامه ها که میگن به برنامه نویس مسلط به C#‎‎‎ , C++‎‎‎ , Java , VB , SQL , PHP و غیره نیازمنیدم منظورشون کیه ؟


افرادی که ادعا می کنن به همه این مسائل تسلط دارن خیلی زیادن، اما وقتی باهاشون صحبت می کنید متوجه میشید که از هر تکنولوژی بخشی جزیی رو فرا گرفتن و ... شما بدنبال این نباشید که با 50 تا زبون و تکنولوژی و ... آشنا بشید. شما ببینید از زندگی حرفه ای تون چی میخواهید. وقتی خواسته خودتون رو تعیین کنید، تکنولوژیها خودشون رو بهتون نشون میدن.




> این برنامه نویسی که اینا میخوان از کجا به اینجا رسیدن ؟ چی بلدن ؟ چیکار میتونن انجام بدن ؟ از کجا یاد گرفتن ؟


این برنامه نویسها روزی همین جایی بودن که شما الان هستید. پس از جایی به اینجا رسیدن که شما الان در اون نقطه هستید. اما اینکه چی بلدن و چیکار میتونن انجام بدن... مهمترین چیزی که بلدن اینه که وقتی چیزی رو نمیدونن میگن "نمیدونم!" و واهمه ای از "طبقه بندی" شدن بعنوان یک "تازه کار" ندارن! یادتون نره، اونها همیشه دانش - جو هستن! فردا همون سوال رو ازشون بپرسید، و بهتون پاسخ قابل قبولی میدن... (به شرط اینکه در حوزه کاری خودشون باشه)!

اما اینکه از کجا یاد گرفتن... با خریدن و خوندن همون کتبی که شما Download اشون کردید. با کارکردن با آدمهای بزرگ... با قرار دادن خودشون در چالشهای روزانه متفاوت که تقریبا اکثریت ازشون فرار میکنن و و و ... گفتم. من بخوام در این مورد بنویسم، باید یک کتاب بنویسم.

تمام چیزهایی که گفتم رو بذارید کنار. اول تعیین کنید از زندگی حرفه ای اتون چی می خواهید. میخواهید برنامه نویس باشید؟ طراح / معمار باشید؟ هر چی که جوابش بود، برای رسیدن بهش باید روش سرمایه گذاری کنید. وقت، پول، بی خوابی و ... البته یادتون باشه، کسانیکه الان 50 تا تکنولوژی بلدن، فردا 5 تا دیگه هم بهش اضافه می کنن! اما هیچ چیزی نمیتونه جلوی شما رو برای بهترین بودن بگیره... فقط اونروز، یادتون نره که امروز کجا بودید!!!

حالا اگر چیزی از اون کتابهاتون خوندید و متوجه نشدید، اینجا مطرح کنید تا بهش پاسخ بدم.

موفق باشید.

----------


## sia_2007

Road Map داشته باش دوست من
Road Map !!!
مثل این یکی : 
http://fad.ir/roadmap.htm
ریزش رو هم رو هر کدوم خواستی کلیک کن و ببین

----------


## behrouz_n

خیلی خوبه که بین یادگیری یک زبان برنامه نویسی و برنامه نویس شدن تفاوت میگذاری. چون ممکنه چندتا زبان رو هم بلد باشی ولی برنامه نویس نباشی. مثلا هر کسی که فتوشاپ بلد باشه رو میشه گفت گرافیسته؟

ولی برنامه نویس حرفه ای کیست؟
اول اینکه باید سعی کنی ابتدا برنامه نویس بشی بعدا حرفه ای هم خواهی شد!
ولی به نظر من برنامه نویس کسیه که اصول و قواعد برنامه نویسی رو خوب بدونه و با یک زبان برنامه نویسی پر کاربرد تحت ویندوز و یک زبان تحت وب بتونه برنامه نویسی کنه.
حالا برنامه نویس حرفه ای کسیه که علاوه بر موارد بالا، تجزیه و تحلیل قوی داشته و با داشتن یک مرجع از زبانی جدید و با استفاده از اینترنت بتونه ظرف 2 هفته اون زبان رو یاد بگیره و باهاش برنامه نویسی کنه. بهتر بگم برنامه نویس حرفه ای محدود به زبان برنامه نویسی نباید باشه و با هر زبانی که گفتند بتونه ظرف مدت کوتاهی برنامه نویسی کنه.

----------


## softkadeh

سلام
اول به خاطر اینکه جواب دادید خیلی خیلی خیلی ممنونم .
به ترتیب جواب میدم . خط به خط . 
------
- ممنون . در مورد فرق زبان برنامه نویسی و خود برنامه نویسی باید بگم زبان برنامه نویسی یک ابزار هست .

- یادگیریه چی ؟ چیزایی که بلدیم یا چیزایی که نمیتونیم بفهمیم ؟ وقتی من یه چیز رو نمیتونم بفهمم چه طوری مطالعه کنم ؟ وقتی نمیدونم این مطلب پیش نیاز داره یا نه یا اینکه من راه این رو درست رفتم یا نه .

- منظورم از متوجه نشدن چیزه خاصی نیست . به طور کل گفتم . نمیشه که مثلا یه کتاب دیتل که 2000 صفحه داره از صفحه 400 به اینور همرو از شا بپرسم . میشه ؟ نه دیگه عزیز .

- صبر تا چه حد ؟ من الان 5 ساله که شروع کردم و مدام دارم درجا میزنم .

- از زندگی حرفه ایم یه کامپیوتریست حرفه ای میخوام . یه تکنسین که به همه علوم PC وارده . در بخشهای دیگه این مشکل نیستا ( البته به جز هک که اونم برنامه نویسی میخواد ) فقط همین برنامه نویسیه که اینطوریم .

- من کسانی که ادعا میکنند رو کاری ندارم من کسانی رو کار دارم که واقعأ حالیشونه . مثلا هایلزبرگ چطور از ما سرتره ؟ توی یکی از سایتها یکیو میشناختم که هر پروژه برنامه نویسی هر پروژه ای میدن نمیگه نمیتونم . همرو میتونه انجام بده . یکی درخواست یه نرم افزار برای برقراری با PlayStatio کرد ، به اونم نه نگفت. در حالی که همچین چیزی به من بدن هنگ میکنم و میترکم !!!

- منم به خدا کتاب زیاد خریدم . از Delphi گرفته تا VB - PHP و ... همرو هم میخونم ولی هیچی ... . آدمهای بزرگ و چالش های سخت رو باشما موافقم ولی به شرطی که نتیجه بده .

-  وقت : 5 ساعت خواب شبانه ! - پول : خرید کتاب - کلاس - اینترنت و ... - دائم در حال آپدیت کردن خودم هستم .

البته یکی از مشکلات پیش رو بلد نبودم زبان انگلیسی است که انشاالله مرتفع بشه .

--------------------

سلام

Road Map که شما گفتی درست ولی مثلا من یک کتاب در مورد RUP یا UML دانلود میکنم میخونم ولی هیچی نمیفهمم ، در این زمان Road Map به چه درد میتونه بخوره ؟

این نقش هم که عجیبه . اگه سطر ه سطر بود باز بهتر بود نه ؟

با تشکر .

--------

دوستان خواهش میکنم این تاپیک رو رها نکنید بذارید منم به هدفم برسم . خواهشأ . هرجا تاپیک میزنم نیمه کاره تموم میشه .

----------


## slashslash2009

بهترین راه اینه که یک پروژه رو شزوع کنی و هر جاش گیر کزدی بیای یه تاپیک بدی و از دوستان سوال کنی من بهت یه پروژه انبار داریو پیشنهاد میکنم با پایگاه sqlserver

----------


## Arash_janusV3

سلام
در مرحله اول سعی کن با اصطلاحات برنامه نویسی آشنا بشی و کتاب بهترین کمک می تونه باشه و 2 هفته هم بیشتر طول نمی کشه و با اطلاعاتی مثل فهمیدن معنای دیتابیس کد نویسی پروژه مستندسازی سورس وب و ... می تونی قدم محکمی به برنامه نویسی بگذاری ولی از به نظر من 
آروم آروم قدم بردار تا قدمت محکمتر باشه

----------


## softkadeh

سلام

پروژه رو که شروع کردم . ولی مشکل این نیست .

آرش جان شما اونور تاپیک رو ول کردی چرا ؟

کتاب اصطلاحات رو معرفی کن .

----------


## majidmt

> بهترین راه اینه که یک پروژه رو شزوع کنی و هر جاش گیر کزدی بیای یه تاپیک بدی و از دوستان سوال کنی من بهت یه پروژه انبار داریو پیشنهاد میکنم با پایگاه sqlserver


اين موضوع كاملا درست و راه خوبيه ولي به شرط اينكه 1-اعتماد به نفس واسه توانايي انجام داشته باشي يعني اگر هم نتونستي كاملش كني راهي واسه خودت داشته باشي
2-حوصله و صبر زياد داشته باشي
3-واسه شروع پروژه هاي بزرگ بر ندار (سنگ بزرگ نشانه نزدنه)
4-اگر شكست هم خوردي نا اميد نشو 
5-روحيه قوي داشته باش
6-تخصصي كار كن توي يك زمينه(البته اين مورد آخري را من خودم نتونستم انجام بدم همش به مسيراي مختلف در زمينه برنامه نويسي ميرم)

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> سلام آرش جان شما اونور تاپیک رو ول کردی چرا ؟ کتاب اصطلاحات رو معرفی کن .


سلام.
دونستن اصطلاحات خوبه، اما خریدن کتاب برای اینکه یه مشت Buzz Words یاد بگیرید خیلی ساده انگارانه هستش. مثل این میمونه که یه فرد خارجی دهخدا رو حفظ کنه، اما از گرامر و قواعد زبان فارسی اطلاعی نداشته باشه. اگر اون تونست فارسی حرف بزنه (با خوندن دهخدا) شما هم می تونید با این روش برنامه نویسی "حرفه ای" بشید!!!

تازه Michael Howrad مرد امنیتی مایکروسافت این مساله رو از دید دیگه ای میبینه. اون معتقده که ... اصلا ولش کنید. بذارید از اصل ماجرا دور نشیم. فقط بهتون اطمینان میدم این روش صحیحی برای شروع نیست! بگذریم....




> مثلا یه کتاب دیتل که 2000 صفحه داره از صفحه 400 به اینور همرو از شا بپرسم . میشه ؟


ببینید. جای اینکه اینهمه آیه یاس بخونید، اگر تا الان چند تا سوال پرسیده بودید، الان تعداد صفحات کمتری باقی می موند و اطلاعاتتون از لحظه فعلی بیشتر بود.




> صبر تا چه حد ؟ من الان 5 ساله که شروع کردم و مدام دارم درجا میزنم .


آهان! 5 سال... موفقیت عموما بعد از شکستهای متوالی بدست میاد، اما شکستهای متوالی هرگز تضمین کننده موفقیت نیست. پس این شما هستید که باید بگید 5 سال چیکار میکردید، تا ببینیم مشکل از چی بوده....

----------


## softkadeh

سلام

اصطلاحات خوبه ولی به نظر من یادگیری زبان انگلیسی خیلی میتونه توی یادگیری برنامه نویسی یا هر علم کامپیوتر تأثیر بسزایی داشته باشه .

سوال خیلیه مثلا ( به عنوان مثال میگم ) :

1 - Overlord چیست ؟
2 - Friend - Protected , ... کجاها به درد میخورن ؟
3 - چگونه مثلا فرمی ( با کنترلها ) سفارشی یعنی گرافیکی درست کنیم ؟
4 - چگونه انیمیشن در برنامه به کار ببریم مثل محصولات مایکروسافت ؟
5 - MultiThread چیست ؟
6 - فرایند تولید یک نرم افزار مثل Office یا هرچیز دیگری چیست ؟

ببینید دونستن جواب این سوالها در حال حاظر نمیتونه کمکی به من بکنه و منو راهنمایی کنه .

مشکل من راه اصولی است که یک برنامه نویس از 0 باید شروع کند و به یک برنامه نویس حرفه ای ( چند زبانه و قابل ) تبدیل شود .

توی این 5 سال من کتاب خوندم . در مورد همه چی - اول VB.Net بعد VB6 بعد Delphi که خیلی بدم اومد بعد Php بعد C و بعد ( که الان باشه ) Csharp .

به خدا گیج شدم . 

مشکل اینه که توی برنامه نویسی نمیشه از پله 2 پرید به 10 چون اون 7 تا پله رو باید بلدباشی که 10 رو یاد بگیری .

- دقیقترین جمله برای مشکل من اینه که " یک برنامه نویس حرفه ای ( که بتونه به تنهایی و با چند زبان برنامه نویسی مختلف یک برنامه بزرگ تولید کنه ) از کجاشروع کرده ؟ چه مراحلی رو دقیقأ طی کرده ؟ الان میخواد چه مراحلی رو طی کنه ؟ الان چی بلده که بهش میگن برنامه نویس حرفه ای ؟

راستی یک سوال دیگه اینکه آیا برم و در کلاسهای MCAD و MCSD شرکت کنم و دوره بگذرونم ، مراحل حرفه ای شدن رو طی کردم ؟

راستی از شما مهدی جان تشکر که هم جواب میدید هم خط به خط جواب میدید ( همیشه خوشم میومد جوابمو خط به ط بشنوم ) .

از بقیه دوستان هم تشکر میکنم.

----------


## softkadeh

> اين موضوع كاملا درست و راه خوبيه ولي به شرط اينكه 1-اعتماد به نفس واسه توانايي انجام داشته باشي يعني اگر هم نتونستي كاملش كني راهي واسه خودت داشته باشي
> 2-حوصله و صبر زياد داشته باشي
> 3-واسه شروع پروژه هاي بزرگ بر ندار (سنگ بزرگ نشانه نزدنه)
> 4-اگر شكست هم خوردي نا اميد نشو 
> 5-روحيه قوي داشته باش
> 6-تخصصي كار كن توي يك زمينه(البته اين مورد آخري را من خودم نتونستم انجام بدم همش به مسيراي مختلف در زمينه برنامه نويسي ميرم)


سلام

این حرفهای شما که روحیه ای و روانی است . مشکل فنیه .

در رابطه با آخری که گفتی آیا موفق بودی ؟

آخه منم همینطورم یعنی از سخت افزار گفته تا نرم افزار همرو زیرو رو کردم . همش از اینجا میپرم به اونجا واسه یادگیری . 

مثلا مطلب آخر که درگیرش بودم سخت یک سیستم واترکولینگ و ایر کولینگ واسه CPU بود که به نتیجه هم نرسید !!!!!!

----------


## babak2000

دوست عزيز من با شما موافقم
واقعا براي برنامه نويس شدن حرفه اي يك راه مستقيم وجود نداره - كتابها خيلي خلاصه و ساده هستند

كلاسها هم همينطور -- مثلا كلاس ثبت نام ميكني - ميگويند 40 ساعت كلي از سرفصل ها را ياد ميدن 

ولي 40 ساعت بيشتر شبيه مرور عناوين درسي ميباشد تا يادگيري و ...

كلاس ميرفتيم 56 ساعت -آخرش هم نصف مطالبي كه بايد ميگفت را نگفت -- فقط بزن و برو 

خيلي ها شايد بگن استاد سرنخ را ميده بقيه اش را بايد خودت تلاش كني ، ولي من موافق نيستم 

براي حرفه اي شدن نياز به رفتن كلاسهاي حرفه اي است ، كلاسهاي كه جزييات را كامل بگه و حداقل 

چندين مثال يا تمرين همون جا حل كنند حتي اگه چندين ترم طول بكشه 

واقعا جايي ليسانس برنامه نويسي توي رشته هاي دانشگاهي خيلي خاليه

شايد بجرات بتوان گفت اكثر حرفه اي هاي كه نام ميبريد تسلط كامل به يك زبان برنامه نويسي ندارن

و تنها با زحمات خودشان توانستن به يكسري مطالب مسلط بشوند شايد اگه توضيح بخواهيد نتوانند 

تئوري كاري كه دارند انجام ميدهند را بيان كنند

بهرحال دوست عزيز بنظر من ، براي حرفه اي شدن بايد كلاسهاي خوبي برويد (اگه جايي را پيدا كرديد

 بمن هم بگيد) ولي اگه وضع مالي خوبي داري بهتره يه پرو‍ژه سنگين را با يه استاد حرفه اي ، بصورت خصوصي شروع كني و تا آخرش ادامه بدي 

بهرحال براي شما و باقي دوستان عزيز آرزوي موفقيت ميكنم

----------


## softkadeh

سلام

دیگه فکر نکنم بهتر از دوره های Mcad و Mcsd و Mcts و ... وجود داشته باشه .

منظورتون از وضع مالی خوب یعنی چقدر ؟

بقیه حرفه ای ها کجا رفتن ؟ قرار بود مارو به نتیجه برسونن بعد برن که مثل همیشه نشد .

----------


## MIDOSE

> قرار بود مارو به نتیجه برسونن بعد برن که مثل همیشه نشد .


این بحثی که شما داری انجام میدی بارها انجام شده و پاسخ ها به شکل های غیر مستقیم بیان شده؛البته اگر به دنبال جواب باشید و انتظار تشریح قدم به قدم(یا سینه خیز) نداشته باشید.

اف:بحث های این چنینی در این بخش تازگی ندارند ولی زیاد شدنشون باعث کاهش بار علمی بخش می شوند.

موفق باشید.

----------


## softkadeh

سلام

من دنبال تشریح سینه خیز نیستم . حتمأ سرچ کردمو پیدا نکردم که تاپیک زدم .

----------


## cups_of_java

دوستان پاسخ های منطقی ای به شما دادن. توی فروم هم بگردید بحث های مشابهی در مورد برنامه نویسی بوده که پاسخ به اون ها داده شده.

مراحل یادگیری با طی زمان کامل می شن اما به شرطی که خود شما بتونین اطلاعات رو از منابع موثق کسب کنید. این اطلاعات رو به مرور زمان دسته بندی و مدیریت کنید تا گیچ نشید و نهایتن بتونید ازشون استفاده کنید.
همه افراد از استعداد ذاتی در برنامه نویسی و مهندسی نرم افزار برخوردار نیستند. اتفاقن ذات این رشته طوری هست که با اکثر رشته های مهندسی دیگه فرق می کنه و شاید سخت تر به نظر می رسه برای همین. تو این رشته شما با یک موجود زنده و در عین حال با ماهیتی غیر فیزیکی طرف هستید که اسمش نرم افزار هست!
نمی دونم از مفاهیم برنامه نویسی و شی گرایی و مسائل زبان ها چقدر عمقی می دونید! ولی نباید گیچتون کنه. اگر احساس می کنید که با خود خوانی به نتیجه ای که خواستید نرسیدید توصیه می کنم از یک استاد معتبر در این زمینه استفاده کنید. کلاسی که بتونه مفاهیم و اصول عمیق رو برای شما جا بندازه و ضمنن بفهمه مشکلات و کمبود های شما کجاست تا راه رو نشونتون بده.

اگر خواستید می تونید از کلاس های دوره دی ماه جاوا (تبلیغش در سایت قرار می گیره) که اتفاقن هدفش آشنایی برنامه نویسان با مفاهیم پایه و تکنیک های اساسی و اصول شی گرایی هست استفاده کنید.

----------


## softkadeh

سلام

مشکل من هم همین است . اطلاعات غلط . وقتی من ندونم ترتیب این اطلاعات کجاست نمیتونم سازماندهی کنمشون .

در مورد استعداد ذاتی هم باید بگم که من با بیشتر از 10 تا زبون کار کردم . پس مشکلی تو استعداد ذاتی داشتن ندارم .

در آخر هم بگم که جاوا با سلیقه من جور در نمیاد . 

راستی هزینه این کلاسهای جاوا چقدره ؟ و کجا برگزار میشه ؟

----------


## majidgbox

> سلام
> 
> مشکل من هم همین است . اطلاعات غلط . وقتی من ندونم ترتیب این اطلاعات کجاست نمیتونم سازماندهی کنمشون .
> 
> در مورد استعداد ذاتی هم باید بگم که من با بیشتر از 10 تا زبون کار کردم . پس مشکلی تو استعداد ذاتی داشتن ندارم .
> 
> در آخر هم بگم که جاوا با سلیقه من جور در نمیاد . 
> 
> راستی هزینه این کلاسهای جاوا چقدره ؟ و کجا برگزار میشه ؟


سلام 
دوست من ایمیل ادرس تون برای من پی ام کنید شاید بتونم راهنمایی تون کنم که از کجا شروع کنید .

----------


## cups_of_java

> سلام
> 
> مشکل من هم همین است . اطلاعات غلط . وقتی من ندونم ترتیب این اطلاعات کجاست نمیتونم سازماندهی کنمشون .
> 
> در مورد استعداد ذاتی هم باید بگم که من با بیشتر از 10 تا زبون کار کردم . پس مشکلی تو استعداد ذاتی داشتن ندارم .
> 
> در آخر هم بگم که جاوا با سلیقه من جور در نمیاد . 
> 
> راستی هزینه این کلاسهای جاوا چقدره ؟ و کجا برگزار میشه ؟



300.000 تومان
تهران - پل سید خندان - مرکز آموزش فن آوری اطلاعات و ارتباطات سپانو
آگهیش روی سایت قرار میگیره در همین هفته. اگه سوالی داشتید به من پیام بدید.

----------


## vahid64

ببین دوست من برنامه نویس شدن نیازمند تمرین و تکرار هست 
باید بشینید کد بزنید خوندن کتاب هیچ کمکی نمی کنه به شما 
من خودم هرگز هیچ کتاب برنامه نویسی رو کامل نخوندم 
فقط برای رفع اشکال به کتابهام سر می زنم
به نظر من فقط بشین پروژه برای خودت تعریف کن بنویس قرار نیست این پروژه هات دنیا رو بترکونه یا هر چیز دیگه ای ...دیدت به این پروژه ها برنامه نویسی برای یادگیری و لذت بردن باشه 


موفق باشی

----------


## softkadeh

سلام

این شد یه جواب درست حسابی . ولی دوست عزیز وقتی چند قطعه کد رو کنار هم میذاری یه کار انجام میده . وقتی آدم ندونه که این کد یا آن کد چیکار میکنه چطور برنامه بنویسه یا حتی کد بزنه ؟

----------


## vahid64

سعی کن دیدت کل به جز باشه نه برعکس
مثلاً بگو ماشین حساب می خوام بنویسم 
حالا چه چیزهایی لازم دارم؟
بعد اونا رو طراحی کن
بعد کد 4 عمل اصلی رو بنویس 
بعد برو سراغ چیزای دیگه 
امیدوارم منظورم رو خوب بیان کرده باشم!

----------


## softkadeh

سلام

بله خوب بیان کردید . ولی خوب من کارمند ( برنامه نویس ) شرکتی نیستم که هدف معلوم باشه .

مثلا ماشین حسابی که من مینویسم با اونی که شما مینویسی زمین تا آسمون فرقشه .

مهم حرفه ای شدنه . با استاد دانشگاهمونم اینو مطرح کردم گفت که از این شاخه به اون شاخه نشو و فقط کد بزن .

ایشون C و جاوا رو کار میکنند .

والا موندم . ولی تا حدودی فکر میکنم کد زدن جواب درستی برای مشکل من باشه .

ولی با کد زدن فقط کدنویسی آدم خوب میشه و مباحث دیگه میمونه . به عنوان مثال Rup بلد بودن . البته این مثال بود و خیلی چیزهای دیگه هم هست که مطرح میشه .

ببخشید میشه بگید کد بزن یعنی چی ؟ یعنی من الان VS رو باز کردم و Winapp ایجاد کردم چیکار کنم ؟ چی بزنم ؟ مثال بزنید .

----------


## MIDOSE

بارها با دوستان روی این گونه مسائل بحث شده و اغلب نتایج مشابهی برداشت شد(اگر جستجو کرده بودید تا الان جواب را گرفته بودید).

1-زبان برنامه نویسی ابزاری بیش نیست؛بحث کردن بسیار بر سر ان جالب نیست.
2-ابتدا باید بستر کاری مشخص شود تا زبان برنامه نویسی.
3-تخصص مهم است نه تعدد زبان های برنامه نویسی.
4-مشاهده و مطالعه ی سیر و جهت بازار از واجبات است.
5-کار دانشگاه با بازار متفاوت است.
6-بعضی از مسائل فقط با گذر زمان مشخص می شوند.
7-زبان انگلیسی بر شخصی که قصد فعالیت در زمینه های نرم افزاری را دارد از نان شب واجب تر است.
و...

در اخر؛
قبل از اینکه به برنامه نویسی روی یک محیط فکر کنی باید بدونی کی هستی و قرار هست روی اون محیط چه کاری انجام بدی . بر اساس تصویری که از خودت و کارهات داری میتونی انتخاب کنی.( Inprise حکیم؛ 31 تیر 1386)

موفق باشی.

----------


## softkadeh

سلام

شاید شما مطلب رو درست متوجه نشدی .

اولا که من اگه جستجو کنم و پیدا کنم تاپیک نمیزنم . چون بیکار نیستم .

1 - منم غیر از این نگفتم .
2 - منم همینو گفتم .
3 - منم همینو گفتم .
4 - منم نظرم همینه .
5 - دقیقأ
6 - شاید .
7 - کاملأ به این مساله اعتقاد دارم .

مشکل این چیزهایی که شما گفتی نیست .

----------


## ask110

سلام دوست عزيز

من فارغ التحصيل الكترونيك ام و شرايط بسيار مشابهي مثل شما داشتم.يعني از اين شاخه به اون شاخه مي پريدم. مثلا اول پاسكال ،‌بعد ويژوال بيسيك ، بعد سي ، بعد سي شارپ دات نت ، بعد اچ تي ام ال ،‌بعد اي اس پي دات نت ،بعد پي اچ پي بعد .....
همشون رو هم نيمه كاره رها كردم.تو هيچ كادوم هم حتي به نصف افراد متوسط نرسيدم چه برسه به حرفه اي شدن .البته از هر كدوم يه چيزايي يادم مونده ولي بدرد نخور. يعني وقتم رو تلف كردم . البته نمي گم هيچي چرا يه چيزايي ياد گرفتم.
بعد كلي سرو كله زدن فهميدم كه براي برنامه نويس شدن بايد برنامه نوشت.يعني چي؟ يعني اينكه شما صد تا كتاب راجع به سي ++ بخوني ولي يه برنامه ننويسي فايده نداره.حتي اگه تمام مفاهيم رو از كتاب ياد گرفته باشي. الان من براي اينكه خودم رو درست كنم تصميم قطعي گرفتم كه اولا سراغ زبان برنامه نويسي ديگه اي نرم ( الان فقط روي سي ++ كارميكنم) . 
ثانيا تا ميتونم تمرين هاي كتاب رو خودم بنويسم  و تحليل كنم. از اينترنت تمرين هاي برنامه نويسي بگيرم و برنامه شو بنويسم.
ثالثا تا تسلط نسبي بر اين زبان به زبان ديگه اي فكر نكنم.
الان اگه من اون وقت هايي رو كه رو اون زبون ها گذاشتم روي سي ++‌ گذاشته بودم الان حرفه اي شده بودم . تازه چون يك زبان رو ياد بگيري يادگيري زبان ديگه راحت تر ميشه الان راحت تر مي تونستم به زبان مورد علاقه ي خودم يعني سي شارپ مهاجرت كنم.
در آخر بازم تكرار مي كنم براي برنامه نويس شدن صرف خوندن كتاب و.... فايده نداره . بايد برنامه بنويسيد و تمرين كنيد . اونوقت مي بينيد كه كم كم پيشرفت ميكنيد. بعد اون مسائلي كه در ابتداي راه براتون سخت بود وقتي بهشون نگاه مي كنيد خنده تون ميگيره كه چقدر مسائل ساده بودن.
موفق باشيد

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> والا موندم . ولی تا حدودی فکر میکنم کد زدن جواب درستی برای مشکل من باشه. ولی با کد زدن فقط کدنویسی آدم خوب میشه و مباحث دیگه میمونه . به عنوان مثال Rup بلد بودن . البته این مثال بود و خیلی چیزهای دیگه هم هست که مطرح میشه. ببخشید میشه بگید کد بزن یعنی چی ؟ یعنی من الان VS رو باز کردم و Winapp ایجاد کردم چیکار کنم ؟ چی بزنم ؟ مثال بزنید .


سلام.
من با این مساله مخالف نیستم که "کار نیکو کردن از پر کردن است". (احتمالا) وقتی شما کاری رو مدام انجام میدید، در اون کار مهارت پیدا می کنید. اما اجازه بدید اینجا یک مطلب رو روشن کنم. جناب vahid64 بر این عقیده هستن که 




> خوندن کتاب هیچ کمکی نمی کنه به شما و من خودم هرگز هیچ کتاب برنامه نویسی رو کامل نخوندم


من با این حرف 100% مخالفم. شما باید مبانی محیطی که در اون میخواهید برنامه بنویسید رو بدونید. و الا هر کسی میتونه VS رو باز کنه، با Wizard های موجود در IDE بنیان اصلی برنامه رو ایجاد کنه و بعد، بصورت Visual، چهار تا Button رو صفحه بذاره، Event های مورد نظرش رو بگیره و ... و هرگز ندونه که پشت پرده داره چه اتفاقی میفته... کسی که نمیدونه Message Pump چیه، چطوری میخواد Windows Application بنویسه؟ کسی که نمیدونه ASP.NET Page lifecycle چیه، چطوری میخواد با ASP.NET بشینه و Web App بسازه؟

شما صبح تا شب، بشینید پای کامپیوتر و کد بنویسید و هر جا به بن بست رسیدید، برید یک کتاب پیدا کنید، توش دنبال پاسخ بگردید و ادامه بدید. واقعا گمان کرده اید که اینکار راهگشای شما هستش؟ چون شما قبلا مطالعه نداشته اید، بر این گمان هستید که "سوالی که در ذهن دارید" و "راهکاری که به دنبالش هستید"، هر دو "روش رسمی و استاندارد" حل اون مشکل هستش و این تازه، شروع ناکامیهای بعدی هستش.

به انجمنهای متفاوت سر بزنید و ببینید چند درصد از سوالات، بعد از پرسش و پاسخهای متوالی، در نهایت به این نقطه مشترک میرسن که "سوال کاملا بیمورده و روش صحیح انجام فلان کار، چیز دیگه ای بوده" اما فرد سوال کننده بر این "گمان" بوده که چیزی که از سیستم مزبور "دستگیرش" شده صحیح بوده و باید "مشکلی" رو به شیوه "خاصی" رفع کرد.

اگر پاسخهایی که من دادم رو بنگرید، متوجه میشید که من در اکثر موارد، وقتی متوجه میشم کار "محیر العقولی" قراره انجام بشه، اول میپرسم "چیکار میخوای کنی و چی شما رو رسونده به اینکه از این روش بخوای مساله رو حل کنی".

میدونید همه این اتفاقات به چه دلیل هستش؟ به این دلیل که اونها هم بدون مطالعه، شروع به انجام کاری کردن و یک "مشکل ساده" رو بدلیل نبود دانش فنی، با "مشکل دیگه ای" جایگزین کردن و بدنبال پاسخ اون "مسکل دیگه" هستن. گاهی حتی این چرخه به بیش از 3-4 سطح ارتقاء پیدا میکنه و مساله اصلی زیر خروارها سوال بیمورد، دفن میشه. امیدوارم منظورم رو متوجه شده باشید.

اما همه اینها رو نگفتم که بگم شما به صرف خوندن کتاب، یه برنامه نویس معرکه میشید. مطلقا اینطور نیست. دانش شما، فقط وقتی شکوفا میشه که ازش استفاده کنید. تو این زمینه، یعنی اینکه بشینید برنامه بنویسید. اما چه برنامه ای؟

اگر خودتون ایده ای برای اینکار ندارید، میتونید از درخواست برای انجام پروژه هایی که در این سایت ارسال میشه، ایده بگیرید. کلیه این نیازها، نیازهای روز هستش، در نتیجه، شما میتونید یکیش رو انتخاب کنید و برای خودتون انجام بدید.

----------


## softkadeh

> سلام.
> من با این مساله مخالف نیستم که "کار نیکو کردن از پر کردن است". (احتمالا) وقتی شما کاری رو مدام انجام میدید، در اون کار مهارت پیدا می کنید. اما اجازه بدید اینجا یک مطلب رو روشن کنم. جناب vahid64 بر این عقیده هستن که 
> 
> 
> 
> من با این حرف 100% مخالفم. شما باید مبانی محیطی که در اون میخواهید برنامه بنویسید رو بدونید. و الا هر کسی میتونه VS رو باز کنه، با Wizard های موجود در IDE بنیان اصلی برنامه رو ایجاد کنه و بعد، بصورت Visual، چهار تا Button رو صفحه بذاره، Event های مورد نظرش رو بگیره و ... و هرگز ندونه که پشت پرده داره چه اتفاقی میفته... کسی که نمیدونه Message Pump چیه، چطوری میخواد Windows Application بنویسه؟ کسی که نمیدونه ASP.NET Page lifecycle چیه، چطوری میخواد با ASP.NET بشینه و Web App بسازه؟
> 
> شما صبح تا شب، بشینید پای کامپیوتر و کد بنویسید و هر جا به بن بست رسیدید، برید یک کتاب پیدا کنید، توش دنبال پاسخ بگردید و ادامه بدید. واقعا گمان کرده اید که اینکار راهگشای شما هستش؟ چون شما قبلا مطالعه نداشته اید، بر این گمان هستید که "سوالی که در ذهن دارید" و "راهکاری که به دنبالش هستید"، هر دو "روش رسمی و استاندارد" حل اون مشکل هستش و این تازه، شروع ناکامیهای بعدی هستش.
> 
> ...


سلام

ببینید وقتی من ندونم سینتکس MessageBox چطوریه ، چطور میتونم برنامه بنویسم ( به عنوان مثال ) ؟

من باید بدونم بعد از MessageBox باید از . استفاده کنم و باید بدونم بعد از " . "  باید از Show برای نمایش استفاده کنم و باید بدونم که باید پرانتز باز کنم و باید بدونم که چند تا و چه پارامترهایی باید بنویسم و ...........

حالا این مسیج باکس ساده است .

من چه بدونم چطور میشه قطعه کد زیر رو نوشت ؟ اصلا چیکار میکنه و برای چی نوشته میشه ؟


ManagementScope scope = new ManagementScope( "\\\\FullComputerName\\root\\cimv2", options); 
scope.Connect(); 




منی که کار آرایه های دو بعدی رو با سختی انجا میدم چطور بیام برنامه های درخواستی رو بنویسم ؟

البته من طرح دارم و دارم روش کار میکنم . البته DEsign اون انجام داره میشه و کدش مونده .

راستی یه سوال :

کلاسهای برنامه نویسی بیرون بهتره یا دوره های مایکروسافت برای منی که اینطوریم ؟

----------


## softkadeh

> سلام دوست عزيز
> 
> من فارغ التحصيل الكترونيك ام و شرايط بسيار مشابهي مثل شما داشتم.يعني از اين شاخه به اون شاخه مي پريدم. مثلا اول پاسكال ،‌بعد ويژوال بيسيك ، بعد سي ، بعد سي شارپ دات نت ، بعد اچ تي ام ال ،‌بعد اي اس پي دات نت ،بعد پي اچ پي بعد .....
> همشون رو هم نيمه كاره رها كردم.تو هيچ كادوم هم حتي به نصف افراد متوسط نرسيدم چه برسه به حرفه اي شدن .البته از هر كدوم يه چيزايي يادم مونده ولي بدرد نخور. يعني وقتم رو تلف كردم . البته نمي گم هيچي چرا يه چيزايي ياد گرفتم.
> بعد كلي سرو كله زدن فهميدم كه براي برنامه نويس شدن بايد برنامه نوشت.يعني چي؟ يعني اينكه شما صد تا كتاب راجع به سي ++ بخوني ولي يه برنامه ننويسي فايده نداره.حتي اگه تمام مفاهيم رو از كتاب ياد گرفته باشي. الان من براي اينكه خودم رو درست كنم تصميم قطعي گرفتم كه اولا سراغ زبان برنامه نويسي ديگه اي نرم ( الان فقط روي سي ++ كارميكنم) . 
> ثانيا تا ميتونم تمرين هاي كتاب رو خودم بنويسم و تحليل كنم. از اينترنت تمرين هاي برنامه نويسي بگيرم و برنامه شو بنويسم.
> ثالثا تا تسلط نسبي بر اين زبان به زبان ديگه اي فكر نكنم.
> الان اگه من اون وقت هايي رو كه رو اون زبون ها گذاشتم روي سي ++‌ گذاشته بودم الان حرفه اي شده بودم . تازه چون يك زبان رو ياد بگيري يادگيري زبان ديگه راحت تر ميشه الان راحت تر مي تونستم به زبان مورد علاقه ي خودم يعني سي شارپ مهاجرت كنم.
> در آخر بازم تكرار مي كنم براي برنامه نويس شدن صرف خوندن كتاب و.... فايده نداره . بايد برنامه بنويسيد و تمرين كنيد . اونوقت مي بينيد كه كم كم پيشرفت ميكنيد. بعد اون مسائلي كه در ابتداي راه براتون سخت بود وقتي بهشون نگاه مي كنيد خنده تون ميگيره كه چقدر مسائل ساده بودن.
> موفق باشيد


 سلام

امیدوارم که اینطور باشه . الان من دارم روی C#‎ کارمیکنم و ی طرح دارم که روش کار میکنم .

منم خیلی از زبونها رو امتحان کردم . ولی همشو نصفه ول کردم . 

مشکل زبان انگلیسی هم دارم که باید فول بشم . البته کلاس نمیخوام برم و بهم XLC رو پیشنهاد دادن . 

ممنون .

----------


## softkadeh

تاپیک فرت ؟  :ناراحت:

----------


## بهزاد علی محمدزاده

سلام
والا این مشکل شما ، مشکل خیلی هاست . که من هم یکی از اونها هستم .
من دو ساله شروع کردم ، البته نه برنامه نویسی ، بلکه این دو سال رو مشغول بررسی کلا رشته کامپیوتر بودم ، یه مطالعه کلی رو این رشته داشتم ، و سخت به برنامه نویسی علاقه مند شدم .
دانشگاه نرم افزار شرکت کردم و قبول شدم و ، وروودی بهمن هستم . منتهی نه از اون وروودی ها که نمی دونن برای چه وارد شدن ! من از اون ورودی هام که می دونم چی می خوام .
...
چند ماهه که برنامه نویسی رو شروع کردم ، درد و دل ها و مشکلات این دوست من ، تماما مشکلات منم هست و مشکل تر از اون این همه پاسخ های کلی گوییه که دوستان در جواب ارسال می کنن !
...
البته شما لطف می کنید که پاسخ میدید و ما ممنونیم از شما . اما اگر اجازه بدید نقدی داشته باشم رو پاسخ هایی که دادید .
...
پاسخ دادید در برنامه نویسی زبان مهم نیست و فهم برنامه نویسی مهمه ، وقتی پرسیده میشه که فهم برنامه نویسی چیه ؟ و چطور بدست میاد شما اینجا دیگه جواب واضحی ندارید ، و تعریف درستی هم از این فهم ارائه نمیدین . 
کلی گویی می کنید ، مثلا صبور باش ، آخه مگه من اومدم اینجا که شما بهم بگید صبور باش ؟ یا تنها توصیه ای که میشه تو این رشته به کار برد اینه که صبور باش ؟ پس بقیه کار چیه ؟ 
کتاب نخون تمرین بکن ! ... آخه این چه حرفیه ؟ ... شما کتاب نخون من یه دست آچار و پیچ گوشتی بهت میدم برو موتور یه زانتیا رو تعمیر کن ببینیم می تونی ؟
واقعا این پاسخ ها جای تعجب داره ؛ تو جامعه برنامه نویسان ؟ !
...

...
من از وی بی شروع کردم ، کتاب یکی از این اساتید دانشگاهی رو می خوندم ، 110 صفحه از تابع Str استفاده کرده بود و بعد از اون 110 صفحه توضیح داده بود که کار این تابع چیه ! ... خب همون بار اول یه پی نوشت براش می نوشتی که کار این تابع این است . تو فهرست کتاب هم نبود که آدم سریع رجوع کنه !
بعد همینطور که جلو می رفتم رسید به پایگاه داده sql ... بلافاصله گفته بود پایگاه داده را اجرا کنید و برید به فلان قسمت و شروع به ایجاد بانک اطلاعاتی کنید . ... حتی یه خط پی نوشت نگذاشته بود که من بفهمم اصلا sql  چیه ؟ ... اون موقع من کلی تو منوی استارت ویندوز گشتم که این sql  که اینقدر این سریع رفت سراغش کجاست ؟ پس چرا نصب نیست .. بعدا اومدم تو اینترنت تحقیق کردم ، دیدم این برنامه رو مستق من باید برم تهیه کنم ، اون نگارش های مختلف داره ، بعد بیام نصب کنم و ...
...
اینقدر ضعف در نگارش کتاب ها و اینقدر ضعف در آموزش ! ... 
هرجا هم می رفتم برای آموزش می گفت باید ده نفر بیاری تا کلاس تشکیل بشه ! خب من ده نفر از کجا بیارم ؟
...
اینم از پاسخ های دوستان برنامه نویس و با تجربه به ما تازه کار ها .
کتاب نخون ! ... من کلاس طراحی میرم ، تا استادم بهم نگه ترکیب بندی چیه ، چطوری باید تعادل و توازن ایجاد کرد توی تصویر ، من اینها چطور باید بدونم ؟ تو خواب که آدم و درس نمیدن ، تجربه سالها کار کردن انسان ها در این رشته جمع شده ، من بدون آموزش چطوری بهش پی ببرم ؟
..
یا اینکه تمرین کن ، چی و تمرین کنیم وقتی اصلا نمی فهمی داری چیکار می کنی ؟
...
 :لبخند:

----------


## بهزاد علی محمدزاده

مشکل زبان انگلیسی هم دارم که باید فول بشم . البته کلاس نمیخوام برم و بهم XLC رو پیشنهاد دادن .
..
این و به من هم بگو چی هست ؟ چون منم با زبان مشکل دارم .
...
اما خب ما خودمون باید آستین ها رو بالا بزنیم ، منم الان سی شارپ و شروع کردم ، فهم سی شارپ خیلی بهتر بوده برام تا وی بی ، وی بی خیلی برام گنگه ، ولی سی شارپ برام اینجوری نیست .
..
من خودم اینجوری برنامه ریزی کردم تو ای راه :
درس دانشگاه ، در فصل های بیکاری مثل تابستان کلاس های بیرون ، البته من تجربه کلاس ها مایکروسافت رو دارم ، در زمینه شبکه ، واقعا کلاس های خوب و حرفه ای هستن ، منتهی آموزشگاهی که میری باید کارش خوب باشه ، از ساعت کلاس ها می زنن ، از سرفصل ها رد میشن و خلاصه از این کارها می کنن .
البته ما با این همه مشکلاتی که تو نرم افزار و برنامه نویسی داریم ، از نگارش کتاب ها تا آموزش ها . ما نباید به این نیت بریم کلاس که یه دوره کامل بگذرونیم . من خودم اگه برم کلاس با این پیش زمینه میرم که اینجا قراره 50 درصد اون دوره رو به من آموزش بدن .
وقتی سر تا پای این رشته ایراد داره از کلاس هاش از این بیشتر توقع نمیشه داشت .
البته در آینده انشا الله ما هم تو نرم افزار قوی میشیم ،  یه زمانی ایران از هند پزشک میاورد الان تو پزشکی حرف ها برای گفتن داریم . 
ما هم موظفیم ، البته به نظر خودم ، تو این رشته پیشرفت بکنیم و در آینده آموزش بدیم . خیلی هم سراغ در آمد آموزشیش نریم ، بلکه با نیت گسترش برنامه نویسی کار کنیم . :لبخند: 
..
در کنار اینها زبان انگلیسی . ترجمه دروس تخصصی و ...
فروم هایی مثل همین فروم خودمون واقعا یه نعمته برای ما ، جا داره ازشون تشکر بکنم . 
انجام دادن پروژه های کوچیک ، سوال پرسیدن و کار کردن و کد خوندن و دیدن سوال ها و پاسخ های دیگران ، خیلی تاثیر داره .

----------


## بهزاد علی محمدزاده

فراموش کردم :
پنج سال کار به نظر خودت زمان معقولی نیست برای اینکه شما الان برنامه نویس باشی ؟ 
کاری به حرفه ای بودن ندارم ، اما اینکه گفتید من تا حلقه فور پیش میرم و بقیه رو نمی فهمم . این چه معنی می تونه داشته باشه ، تو پنج سال ؟
...
برداشت من اینه : شما یا پنج سال برنامه نویسی کار نکردی ، مثلا پنج سال شاید کاربر کامپیوتر بودی و الان وقتی محاسبه می کنی ، به خیال خودت همه اون روز ها رو هم برنامه نویس بودی !
یا اینکه شما 5 سال بازی کردی ! اینقدر از این شاخه به اون شاخه پریدی که تو هر شاخه فرصت نکردی از حلقه فور بیشتر بری  :لبخند:  من برنامه نویس نیستم و نو پا هستم ، اما تشخیص که دارم .
شما کتاب هایی رو که دانلود کردید ، فقط دانلود کردی یا خوندی ؟
قطعا شما هر کتاب 500 600 900 1000 صفحه ای رو بیشتر از 100 صفحه رو نخوندی ، بعد خسته شدی ولش کردی رفتی سراغ کتاب بعد و زبان بعد !
من که حدس می زنم اینکار و کردی .
...
تو همین فروم به نظر من ، شما یک سال فروم سی شارپ و بخون ، بعد از یکسال می تونی برنامه بنویسی ، حداقل اینه که از اون سطحی که شما توش هستی خیلی فراتر خواهی رفت . 
این همه مطلب که این دوستان زحمت کشیدن و اینجا بصورت های مختلف گذاشتن ، و این همه برنامه ، فقط یکی رو می خواد که جدی اینها رو کار کنه و جدای از علاقه و داد و بیداد کردن ، آخه خیلی از دوستان علاقه مند تو این رشته فقط داد و بیداد می کنن که ما علاقه مندیم ، ولی علاقه بدون پشتکار ، مثل ایمان بدون عمل .
من خیلی ها رو دیدم که مثلا میگن ما به هکینگ علاقه مندیم ، ولی در واقع اونها علاقه در هکینگ رو این می دونن که یه مطلبی قابل فهم ، خلاصه و روان در اختیار اونها باشه ، و نرم افزاری با همین توصیفات و اونها فقط زحمت بکشن و هک بکنن .. 
وقتی مثلا نتوورک پلاس رو جلوی دست این دوستان بذاری بگی برای هکر شدن این و باید بخونی ، 50 صفحه رو نمی تونن بخونن  :لبخند: 
...
امیدوارم منظور من و شما از علاقه مندی به برنامه نویسی ، از این نوع علاقه ها نباشه .
...
من برای برنامه نویسی این فروم رو به عنوان یکی از بهترین منابعم انتخاب می کنم . و جواب میده
......
پاسخ های خودمم کم کم داره میره به سمت صبور بودن و تمرین کردن  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## MIDOSE

> این رشته جمع شده ، من بدون آموزش چطوری بهش پی ببرم ؟
> ..
> یا اینکه تمرین کن ، چی و تمرین کنیم وقتی اصلا نمی فهمی داری چیکار می کنی ؟





> پاسخ های خودمم کم کم داره میره به سمت صبور بودن و تمرین کردن


 :لبخند: 



> ...بعضی دوستان به نام برنامه نویس طوری حرف می زنن...


اصلن لحن جالبی نیست؛رعایت کنید.

دوستان لطف کنند اگر مطلب خاصی در جواب پست اول و اصلی این تایپیک دارند بیان کنند.

موفق باشید.

----------


## بهزاد علی محمدزاده

مدیر عزیز 
.. خودمم وقتی داشتم این و می نوشتم گفتم نکنه دارم تند انتقاد می کنم ، یا اینکه منظورم بد برداشت نشه ، منتهی پاسخ زیاد تو ذهنم بود دیگه فراموش کردم ویرایش کنم . الان رفتم ویرایشش کردم .
..

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> پاسخ دادید در برنامه نویسی زبان مهم نیست و فهم برنامه نویسی مهمه ، وقتی پرسیده میشه که فهم برنامه نویسی چیه ؟ و چطور بدست میاد شما اینجا دیگه جواب واضحی ندارید ، و تعریف درستی هم از این فهم ارائه نمیدین.


سلام.
فهم، یعنی منطق. یعنی توانایی شکستن راه حلهای پیچیده و بغرنج، به مسائل جزیی قابل فهم (و حل) بصورت atomic. یعنی وقتی بهتون میگن "آپولو هوا کنید"، باید بتونید اینو به بخشهای کوچک قابل حل در هر گام تبدیل کنید. بعد که این تبدیل انجام شد، باید بتونید با Building Block های ساده زبانی که برای کار انتخاب کرده اید، فرایند مورد نیاز رو در هر گام کد کنید.




> کلی گویی می کنید ، مثلا صبور باش،


ببینید. روز اولی که من وارد شرکت xxx شدم، هیچی از صنعت x نمیدونستم. عباراتی به گوشم میخورد که سرم صوت میکشید و گاها منو به خنده مینداخت. مدتها سپری شد تا با الفبای اون صنعت آشنا بشم. تو همه کارها همینه... اگر صبر نداشته باشید، بزن و برو میخواهید کاری رو انجام بدید و ...




> کتاب نخون تمرین بکن ! ... آخه این چه حرفیه ؟ ...


"حرف مزخرف"!




> من از وی بی شروع کردم،


کار خیلی بدی کردید! این به اصطلاح زبون، مال 40 سال پیشه و بقول Philip Kahn مهم نیست که چه "طعمی" از اون امروزه در دسترسه...




> کتاب یکی از این اساتید دانشگاهی رو می خوندم ، 110 صفحه از تابع Str استفاده کرده بود و بعد از اون 110 صفحه توضیح داده بود که کار این تابع چیه !


آخه ایراد یکی دو تا نیست، متاسفانه. بله. حق با شماست. و کاش، مساله فقط به همینجا ختم میشد. خیلی از این (به اصطلاح) اساتید، وقتی کتب رو به بخشهای کوچک تقسیم میکنن و میدن دانسجو براشون بنویسه، خوب طبیعی هستش که همچین اتفاقی بیفته. فکر میکنید کدام یک از این کتب Technical Reviewer داره؟ کدوم انتشاراتی مدیریت Stress نویسنده اشو تو ایران بعهده میگیره؟ من الان میتونم واژه هایی رو اسم ببرم که هرگز شنیده نشدن و کسی باهاشون کاری نداره. کدومیکی از این با اصطلاح اساتید، کارشون نویسندگی هستش؟ مگه الکیه این کار؟؟؟

حدودا 13 سال پیش کتابی در مورد 3DStudio میخوندم. بعد از 40-50 دقیقه که نوشته های کتاب رو انجام میدادم، به خطی رسیده بودم که نوشته بود "فلان کلید رو بزنید". زدم، و Viewport ام پاک شد. اینقدر ترسیدم که حد نداشت، تصور کردم که کلیه زحماتی که ظرف 50 دقیقه اخیر کشیدم از بین رفته. با ناامیدی، پاراگرف بعدی رو خوندم. Bold نوشته بود: "نترسید! چیزی رو از دست نداده اید!".... میدونید اینطور نوشتن یعنی چی؟ و بابتش چقدر وقت صرف شده؟ فکر کرده اید اینجا آقای X میشینه به این فکر میکنه که ... ای آقا....

شما باید کتابهای زبان اصلی رو بخونید. اونم از انتشارات بزرگ، اسم و رسم دار، نویسنده های خوب و و و ... و الا باید با این مسائل کنار بیایید....

موفق باشید.

----------


## Armin060

من پست ها رو کامل نخوندم چون موقع امتحان ها هست و وقت کافی ندارم و بیشتر به پست اول تکیه می کنم، تا اونجا که من متوجه شدم شما هنوز جوابتون رو نگرفتید، البته این چیز هایی هم که من میگم تجربه خودم هست.
شما که خوبید، من اون زمانی که برنامه نویسی رو شروع کردم تا If بیشتر نتوسنتم برم. نزدیک 50 60 بار من این If رو دیدم ( اخه فیلم بود ) ولی باز هم متوجه نشدم، دفعه آخر هرچی حواس بود و نبود رو جمع کردم و دوباره نگاه کردم و اون موقع بود که فهمیدم. اما چند ماه بعد یک کتاب خریدم و از روی اون خوندم، همین طوری نگاهی به شرط ها تو اون کتاب انداختم و دیدم که چقدر ساده تر از اون فیلم توضیح داده بود. در کل می خوام بگم که چیزی که داری از روش یاد میگیری خیلی مهمه. و البته می خوام بگم که تمرین هم خیلی مهم هست. مثلا غیر از If من اینترفیس، کلاس دوست و کلاس وکیل تو ++C رو هم خوب متوجه نمی شدم که بارها و بارها در کد های مختلف برسیشون کردم تا فهمیدم که به چه کار میان و ... 

تا جایی که من اطلاع دارم برنامه نویس حرفه ای برنامه نویسی هست که هم با همه چیز زبون آشنا باشه و هم الگوریتم نویس خوبی باشه ( البته یادگیری که جای خود دارد ).
مثلا یه بار خواستم یه برنامه ای رو بنویسم و البته نوشتم ولی تقریبا  7 8 تا کلاس، کلی تابع و کد و ... داشت تا کارش رو انجام بده. یه روز که دایی ام خونه ما بود بهش گفتم همون رو برام بنویسه، و بعد تو دو خط نوشت!  :متعجب:  خوب به این میگن برنامه نویس حرفه ای که با تمرین زیاد و مطالعه ی بالا به دست میاد

----------


## بهزاد علی محمدزاده

> کار خیلی بدی کردید! این به اصطلاح زبون، مال 40 سال پیشه و بقول Philip Kahn مهم نیست که چه "طعمی" از اون امروزه در دسترسه...


وی بی رو من سطحی کار کردم ، در حد شاید یه کتاب ، که اونم ذکر خیرش و گفتم ، شما هم مثل اینکه دست گذاشتی رو خود نویسنده  :بامزه: 
الان سی شارپ و شروع کردم ، البته نمی دونم تو دانشکده چه زبانی رو شروع می کنن و تا کجا پیش میرن ، اما نمیشه آدم منتظر دانشگاه باشه . به هر حال من سی شارپ و که کار بکنم ، ضرر که نمی کنم ، ( برای خودم اینجوری تفسیر کردم ) .
من سی شارپ و که الان شروع کردم خیلی بهتر از اون وی بی دارم می فهممش .
...
این الگوریتم که توصیه میشه ، پس چرا خیلی جاها میگن که بدون دانستن الگوریتم هم میشه برنامه نوشت اما الگوریتم رو تا یه حدی بلد باشی خوبه . قطعا منظور اونها از این حرف تاکید بر یادگیری الگوریتم نیست ، بلکه منظورشون اینه که یه مقدار بلد باش .
..
اما در کل نتیجه ای که من بهش رسیدم :
برنامه نویسی مثل بقیه رشته ها و گرایش های کامپیوتر ، سلسله مراتب یادگیری خاصی نداره ، مثلا کسی که بخواد شبکه کار بکنه ، بهش میگن دروازه ورود به دنیای حرفه ای نتوورک ، یادگیری CCNA و MCSE  ایه ، بعد از CCNA میشه CCNP و ...   .
خلاصه تا حدودی مشخص ، سلسله مراتب یادگیری معلومی داره .
اما برنامه نویسی تا اونجا که من فهمیدم ، رو عنصر تجربه بیشتر تاکید داره .
و سلسله مراتب آموزش خاصی شاید نداره ! ؟ ( یا داره من نمی دونم ؟ )

----------


## mf_007

منظور از فرد مسلط   چيست؟
تو اگهي هاي استخدام  نوشته فرد مسلط به زبان...
من C#‎.net دارم ياد مي گيرم مي خام بدونم كه چقدر بايد ياد بگيرم با اين زبان چه كارهايي بايد انجام بدم كه تو يه شركت استخدام بشم من الان C#‎ رو در حد كار با بانك اطلاعاتي و sql  رو در حد درج و حذف و كدهاي ساده بلدم  يه پرو‍ژه هم برا ترم آخر كارداني نوشتم( پرو‍ژه كتابفروشي بود با بانك sql ) الان هم ترم يك كارشناسي هستم. حالا مي خام بدونم كه چقدر ديگه بايد ياد بگيرم كه بتونم تو يه شركت نرم افزاري كار كنم شركت ها از برنامه نويس چي مي خان برنامه نويس چه كاري بايد انجام بده؟

خواهشن جواب بديد سرچ كردم اين تاپيك رو پيدا كردم تا تاپيك جديد و تكراري نزنم.

----------


## Peyman.Gh

منظور از مسلط به این معناست از *نظر من* که هرکار و هر خواسته ای را بتوانی پیاده کنید .

موفق باشید.

----------


## #Elahe#

دوست عزیز که تایپیک زده اید !
من از شما چند تا سوال دارم .
شما فرق شی گرا و ساخت یافته رو میدونید ؟
میدونید کلاس یعنی چی ؟
میدونید بانک اطلاعاتی چیه و کارش چیه ؟
میدونید دات نت چیه ؟
میدونید برنامه نویسی تحت سیستم عامل چیه و تحت نت چیه ؟
اینا همون اصطلاحات برنامه نویسی هستند . 
وقتی اینها رو یاد گرفتید میتونید برین سر الگوریتم نویسی .
البته منظورم از یادگیری این نیست که تو گوگل سرچ کنید "شی گرائی چیست" و متن رو بخونید و بعد فکر کنید دیگه فهمیدید شی گرائی چیه . باید بتونید به یه نفر که میخاد بدونه شی گرائی چیه تفهیم کنید که شی گرائی چیه و چند تا مثال هم بتونید بزنید . اون موقع هست که میتونید مطمئن باشید مفهوم رو یاد گرفتید .

و یا اینکه :
شما میدونید فاکتوریل 7 چند میشه ؟
مطمئنا در جواب سوال با خود فکر میکنید که ، 7*6*5*4*3*2*1 = 5040 !!
جواب درسته . ولی اینو باید بدونید که زبان برنامه نویسی اینو نمیفهمه . چون اگه بخای واسه مثلا عدد 1235456465465465435 یه برنامه بنویسی که فاکتوریلش رو محاسبه کنه مطمئنا این راه ضرب کردن به هم جواب نمیده !! هر وقت تونستی واسه این عدد هم یه راه حل ارائه بدی و تونستی واسه جمع دو عدد یه راه ارائه بدی که فقط از چهار عمل اصلی استفاده کرده باشی میتونی قبول کنی که الگوریتم نویسی رو تقریبا یاد گرفتی . 

این دو موردی که ذکر کردم درسته که ممکنه یه شعار به نظر بیاد ، ولی من هم اولش مثل شما بودم . عجله داشتم که بعد اینکه شروع به مطالعه کردم بعد 2 ماهش یه برنامه بنویسم . ولی بعد کلی سرو کله زدن با زبانهای برنامه نویسی و خوندن کتاب و تحلیل کدهای تو نت و کتابها به این نتیجه رسیدم که تو این مدت اگه به این دو عامل خوب عمل میکردم حالا وضعم بهتر بود .

شما هم مطمئنا اگه عجله نداشته باشید واسه حرفه ای شدن ، میتونید پیشرفت خوبی داشته باشید .
برنامه نویسی یعنی خلق ایده ، یعنی خلاقیت ، نه سرهم کردن چند تا کد !!

----------


## mahmoodramzani

یکی از دوستان گفته بود وقتی میگید برنامه نویسی یاد بگیر نه زبان رو یعنی چی؟
یک مثال ساده:
میخواهیم از database یک مقداری رو بخونیم:
۱.وصل میشیم به دیتابیس
۲.SQL Command رو اجرا میکنیم
۳.نتیجه رو میریزیم تو یه datareader 
۴.و در مرحله آخر iterate میکنیم تو datareader و اطلاعات رو میخونیم.
خوب این در همه زبان ها مشترکه.این یعنی شما تکنولوژی اون رو یاد گرفتید.
اما خوب شاید شما برید اول سراغ LINQ .فکر میکنید LINQ خودش از چه روشی استفاده میکنه تا اطلاعات رو از دیتابیس بخونه؟
اون هم از همین روش استفاده میکنه اما شما نمیبینید.
شما اگه روش اول رو یاد بگیری در هر زبانی میتونی ازش استفاده کنی اما روش دوم فقط واسه دات نت جواب میده.
باز هم نمونه میخواید؟
کار کردن با XML و روش های دستکاری اون مثل DOM,XPath,...
multi threading
serialize کردن ,soap,json,binary
کار کردن با protocol ها ،مثل http,ftp
اینها هیچ کدوم به زبان بستگی ندارن.بلکه تکنولوژی هستن.
در ضمن دنیای برنامه نویسی اینجوری هستش.چشم امید شما نباید به کلاس و استاد باشه.
شما باید بتونید خودتون با یک reference همه این ها رو یاد بگیرید.تو دنیای برنامه نویسی هر ۴-۵ سال تکنولوژی ها تغییر میکنن.بلاخره که چی؟تا کی میخواید برید کلاس؟
اولش لازمه.قبول دارم.اما برای حرفه ای شدن باید خودتون بتونیداگه نمی تونید پس بذاریدش کنار.
چون دارید وقتتون رو تلف می کنید.
به یه بچه کوچیک نگاه کنید،اولش نمیتونه راه بره ،بغلش میکنن،دستشو میگیرن،و کمکش میکنن.
اما اونی که قهرمان دو المپیک میشه کسی کمکش نکرده.اینجوری نیس که یه نفر دستشو گرفته باشه و یه دفعه رو خط پایان قرار داده باشه.
حالا این که اولش کجاش و کمک تا چه زمانی لازمه به استعداد و پشتکار خود شخص بستگی داره.
هدف این نیس که کسی رو نا امید کنم،دارم حقیقت رو میگم،و متاسفانه حقیقت گاهی خیلی تلخه.
اگه نمیتونید تو این رشته گلیم خودتون رو از آب بیرون بکشید ،باید بذاریدش کنار.

----------


## JaguarXF

زیاد وقتت رو به یاد گرفتن سینتکس زبان ها هدر نده . من دانشجو دیدم که مثلا میخواست جاوا یاد بگیره یک جزوه برداشته بود با خوکار چند رنگ بعد نکات مهم ! رو یادداشت میکرد! خب این باید میرفت رشته ادبیات ! .
*سعی کن زبان رو از روی کدهای از قبل نوشته شده یاد بگیری. حتی نحوه تعریف متغیر رو .* یک سرچ روی کدها میزنی میبینی چجوری متغیر تعریف کرده اند تو هم همون کار رو میکنی ! دیگه کتاب خوندن نمیخواد . من خودم اولین کدی که برای شرکت نوشته بودم یک PL SQL بود 450 خط . و کلا اولین باری بود که با سینتکسش آشنا میشدم .

----------


## navidwhacker

من فقط یه چیزی رو بهت میگم.
تو برنامه نویسی یاد گیری به صورته درختی هستش.
با جونه زدنه هر شاخه شاخه های دیگه ای روش به وجود میان.
پس عجله نکن یه گوشه رو بگیر برو جلو.
خیلی به دوردست نگا نکن فقط یه گوشه چشم بهش داشته باش.
چون اگه زیاد بهش توجه کنی ارادت سست می شه.
و اگر که اصلا نگاه نکنی آخر کار اونجایی که باید باشی نیستی.
علاقه
دقت
پشتکار
(البته این بیشتر از یکی شد :لبخند گشاده!: )

----------


## mahmoodramzani

> من فقط یه چیزی رو بهت میگم.
> تو برنامه نویسی یاد گیری به صورته درختی هستش.
> با جونه زدنه هر شاخه شاخه های دیگه ای روش به وجود میان.
> پس عجله نکن یه گوشه رو بگیر برو جلو.
> خیلی به دوردست نگا نکن فقط یه گوشه چشم بهش داشته باش.
> چون اگه زیاد بهش توجه کنی ارادت سست می شه.
> و اگر که اصلا نگاه نکنی آخر کار اونجایی که باید باشی نیستی.
> علاقه
> دقت
> ...


تعبیر قشنگی بود،منظورم ساختار درختیشه.
هرچند که درسته اما گاهی فکر میکنم یادگیریش از نوع دسترسی تصادفی :چشمک:

----------


## s_mahdi_n

سلام 
1. من یه چیز دیگه می گم و در قالب یک داستان ...
دیدید که بیشتر دختر خانم ها (لا اقل در فیلم‌ها ) همیشه منتظرند یکی با اسب سپید بیاد و خوشبختشون کنه ! وقتی هم بهترینها قسمتشون میشه باز هم از زندگی ناراضی هستند! بخاطر اینه که همیشه منتظرند یکی دیگه اونها رو خوشبخت کنه ! 

حال اگر شما هم منتظری یکسی بیاد شما رو برنامه نویس حرفه‌ای کنه یا کتابی یا مقاله یا سرچ در اینترنت شما رو ارتقا بده سر کاری !!!! 

2.  آموزش فقط راه رو نشون میده ، یعنی به شما میگه تو این راه شما هم چاه داری هم چاله داری و هم سنگ هست. ولی دستت رو نمی گیرده راه رو تا آخر بیاد ، حالا هر کی تا آخر رفت به مقصد رسیده و هر کی نرفت ، خوب خودش نرفته پس به جایی نمیرسه !

3. حرکتها همیشه دو دسته هستند و عبارتند از حرکت موشکی و حرکت قدم به قدم. 
یعنی شما تا زمانی که انتظار داشته باشی ظرف دو ماه برنامه نویس بشی و ظرف 6 ماه حرفه ای ، یعنی داری موشکی فکر می کنی و هر لحظه امکان سقوط وجود داره ! اما اگر برنامه داشته باشی برای برنامه نویس شدن ممکنه کمی دیرتر بررسی ولی درست، سالم و مطمئن می رسی! 
مثلا بزنم : شما باید ابتدا یک مدت زمان بذاری واسه فهمیدن برنامه نویسی و اگه رشته تحصیلیت برنامه نویسی بوده و درسهات رو خوب نخوندی یا اصلا رشته تحصیلیت نبوده ، باید بری سراغ یکسری درسها مثل تجزیه و تحیل، ذخیره و بازیابی ، سیستم عامل و شبکه. حتا اگر شرده سر سری مطالعه کنی و اونجایی که می فهمی رو فقط بخونی حتما بخون چون بهت کمک می کنه که چطور فکر کنی. 

4. حالا که فهمیدی یک برنامه فارغ از اینکه تحت وب هست یا تحت سیستم عامل چه طور کار می کنه یکی رو انتخاب می کنی. وقتی شاخه کاری رو انتخاب کردی دوباره سری جدید تحقیق رو شروع می کنی و اینبار ریزتر میشی تو مسائل مربوطه . مثالا اگر شاخه طراحی وب رو انتخاب کردی میری سراغ پروتوکل ها ، شبکه ، وب ، سرورها و سیستم عاملهای سرویس دهنده و بعد دوباره وارد اصول برنامه نویسی تحت وب می شی. حالا که فهمیده چطور برنامه برای وب تهیه میشه میری سراغ یک زبان برنامه نویسی که خواسته های تو رو بر طرف کنه . از اینجا به بعد زیاد سخت نیست. اگر بدونی چه کار می خوای بکنی به پیدا کردن راه حل 50 درصد نزدیک شدی. حالا اینترنت و کتاب و چیزهای دیگه می تونه کمکت کنه حرفه ای بشی و گر نه هیچ !!!!

6. خیلی خیلی مهمه و اون اینه که خودت خودت رو باور کنی که از عهده اش بر میایی. اگه خودت باور نداشته باشی هیچی دست گیرت نمی شه ! اگه باور کنی که اون کسی که برنامه نویس حرفه ای هست با تو هیچ فرقی نداره اون وقت می تونی کاری انجام بدی و گر نه یک کار ساده هم از دستت برنمیاد. 

به نظر من همین الان تصمیم بگیر که شروع کنی و برو سراغش. هر چا هم خسته شدی یک تصویر تو ذهنت درست کن که وقتی حرفه ای شدی و هر کاری از دستت بر می یاد و انرژی بگیر و در مقابل یک تصویر هم داشته باش که نتونستی و به جایی برسی و همه از دستت دلگیر یا شاید هم خود رو تو خطر ببین که انرژی حاصل از این تصویرها تو رو حل بده به سمت جلو و موفقیت .

----------


## ahmad-ahmady

با اجازه دوستان عزیز میخوام ترجیاتم در در اختیار این دوست عزیز بذارم:
0-به خدا توکل کن(مغرور نباش و سوال کن نگو خودم باید بفهمم چون صرفه جویی در زمان و زمان از غرور بیجا مهم تره)
1-به خودت زمان بده زمانی شاید در حد 5 سال خواندن مستمر
2-مسائل تئوری را را به کمک استادید و سوال از اساتید مجرب و مطالعه یاد بگیرید مثلا(سیستم عامل(سیلبر شات یا ویلیام استالینک)-ذخیره و بازیابی اطاعات(آقای رانکوهی)-ساختمان داده -اصول طراحی پایگاه دادهها -مهندسی نرم افزار (پرسمن) -یک زبان برنامه که بهترین C#‎‎(دیتیل and دیتل) هستش  htmlو css3 بعد java scrip بعد asp بعد php)
3-سعی کنید در مراحل اولیه برنامه نویسی از خودتون زیاد انتظار نداشته باشید از ویندوز فرم شروع کنید به برید سوراغ دیتا بیس بعد سوراغ وب نویسی
4-مسائل تئوری را که خوندید در حین برنامه نویسی حلاجی کنید از استاد سوال کنید سوال کردن عیب نیست ندانستن عیب است
5-یک پروژه خوب که شامل خیلی از مسائل و تکتنیکهای برنامه نویسی باشه را با کمک استاد خوب انتخاب کنید و اون را باز به کمک استاد(برای جلوگیری از اشتباه یا استفاده از تکنیکهای اشباه) به نتجه برسونید.
6-ممکن است مجبور بشید برگرید مسائل طوری را که مربوط به یک بحث یا تکنلوژی باشه را دوباره مرور کنید.
7-همه برنامه نویسها در مراحل اولیه یک پروژه را مطلعه میکنن اینطور نیست تا پروژه بهشون بدن شروع به برنامه نویسی کنن بلکه با استفاده مسائل طوری اون رو تحلیل میکنن تا بهترین تکینیک و تکنلوزی را برای پیاده سازی اون انتخاب کنن
8-اعتماد به نفس داشته باش اشباه جزئی از برنامه نویسی هست مثلا خود ویندوز که شاید صدها نخبه برنامه نویس رو اون کار کردن خالی از اشتباه نیست پس کم کم اشتباه هات رو اصلاح کن و بخاطر بسپار یا یاداشت کن
9-اون چیزی رو یاد گرفتی برای بقیه توضیح بده یا یاد بده چون اولا باعث میشه بیشتر روش فکر کنی ثانیا یادت هم نمیره
10-روشهای درست مطلعه رو یاد بگیر یعنی کتابی راجع به این موضوع مطلعه کن
11-سعی کن بعد از از اینکه مسائل تئوری را یاد گرفتی وارد یک گروه نرم افزاری بشی حتی اگه حقوق خیلی کمی هم بهت بدن)
دیگه خسته شدم بای

----------


## mohammadrazani

توضیحات کامل هستن و فکر نکنم چیزی رو از قلم انداخته باشن
 :لبخند:

----------


## hooman008

سلام.من دانشجوی ترم 2 مهندسی نرم افزار هستم.سوال من اینه که کسی که بخواد در اینده برنامه نویس ios بشه و swift  و c زبان های مرتبط رو یاد بگیره تا اخر دوره ی فوق تو دانشگاه این زبان هارو یاد می گیره یا به صورت فوق برنامه باید خودش بره دنبالش؟؟؟
پیشاپیش ممنون از پاسختون :قلب:

----------


## mahkoom021

> سلام.من دانشجوی ترم 2 مهندسی نرم افزار هستم.سوال من اینه که کسی که بخواد در اینده برنامه نویس ios بشه و swift  و c زبان های مرتبط رو یاد بگیره تا اخر دوره ی فوق تو دانشگاه این زبان هارو یاد می گیره یا به صورت فوق برنامه باید خودش بره دنبالش؟؟؟
> پیشاپیش ممنون از پاسختون


توی دانشگاه خیلی کم برنامه نویسی یاد میدن
توی ارشد خیلی کمتر از لیسانس
باید بری موسسه های مختلف

----------

